# Opus X Score!



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Went to a B&M in Columbia, MO and found a few of these beauties at the low, low price of $10! They had a full box. Too bad I don't have that kind of money!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice. Pricey, but nice.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pick up there!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Man,I wish I was closer to Columbia!!!Nice score!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great grab!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice score! Enjoy!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

HOOOOOOOOO

Thats my kind of buy


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Man that is a great grab, enjoy


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice grab nice price on a great smoke!!!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

nice smokes. Good buy.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice find Eric!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

good stuff man  smoke em up!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Cheap at twice the price. Great score my friend. Enjoy em nice and slow. If for some reason you don't like them, I can help you out.:biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!! $10!!! Great haul.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW that's nuts only $10 a stick, you are a lucky man!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul $10 thats a steal


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: I send you a cheque!! Go back and buy me those others!! Put some exta $$ for the fuel and ship costs!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I had someone hand me one of those at a traffic stop a few months ago. Pulled up at a light in OC, Maryland and this guy was smoking so I asked what he was having. He says "Opus X, You want one?". And of course I say yeah and he just hands one over, now that is a true BOTL.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

No shit? Which B&M? Think they will deliver them to the highway, as I drive through tomorrow? : p


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice, I have not yet smoked one, but I can't wait. Just waiting for the right time.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice score


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> No shit? Which B&M? Think they will deliver them to the highway, as I drive through tomorrow? : p


Its the only one in town I think. Its called Hemingways Ltd. Its on Peachtree Dr. by the Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow so jelious


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Great pickup! $10.00 is cheap considering what a lot of places charge.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Great pickup! $10.00 is cheap considering what a lot of places charge.


haha Try explaining that to my fiancee. :huh_oh:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice Pickup


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice pick up there.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great lookin stuff
i can only imagine having a b&m that carries more than no name brands and acids around me :lol:


----------



## Ronimous (Apr 18, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Its the only one in town I think. Its called Hemingways Ltd. Its on Peachtree Dr. by the Buffalo Wild Wings.


Picked up a box of #5s there earlier this year. Guy even gave me the box discount...lol.

Also check out The Nostalgia Shop a little bit north of there on Providence. There is also a Tinder Box out in the new development near downtown.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

great buy there. Enjoy


----------

